# Jan 2013 POTM entries



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys i may aswell start asking for them now 

Deadlline is 31st january midnight uk time ;-)

Im sure you have all been given new cameras for xmas so point shoot and enter them by Private messaging me

Anyone who has prize ideas then post below or pm me too 

Remember it has to be a photo taking between 1st january to 31st january and has to be your own fish and photo (or plant, anenome etc..)

Get them cameras out


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

bump i have 1


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you use my second picture this time? The one that didn't get used.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yer sure thing


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

only 2 pictures guys need more


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

This will make u get those entries in ;-) The prize for January Potm and totm is from the wonderful member Graceful, who has been generous enough to give the winners a voucher for her shop for a free fish of your choice of here website,.which ill post later. When you want to use the voucher let her know.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

need moreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

u have mine for totm and potm correct?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Not totm....


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

You got my TOTM right, I remembered you replied to my PM


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yes yours is the only one i have joey


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok thanks cossie


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

oh right, im gonna finish up my 20 and take a picture of it next week


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

bump, wheres the enthusiasm gone? Especially with a prize like this


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hardly have any, come on guys


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

http://smile.webshots.com/smiles/5a50f3e03b67013088c112313f0242b2









Hope the image is viewable. I decided to snap this one and enter it. It is one of my favorite shots. New shots coming soon I think I will start having more fun with my tank from now on.

http://smile.webshots.com/smiles/5a50f3e03b67013088c112313f0242b2


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

That is your potm entry right?


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

cossie said:


> That is your potm entry right?



Yes..... Where are the other photos I would like to get a glimpse of some of the beauties that are out there....


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

you mean to be enterd next month? not allowed to see them till they are up ;-)


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

cossie said:


> you mean to be enterd next month? not allowed to see them till they are up ;-)


Was I supposed to send you the pic???
Did I just screw things up a bit?? If so sorry, I can take more got a new cam for a gift and I am itching to snap shots


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no its fine


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

need more guys i have 4 need 5 to go ahead


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Will it require people sending in more than one?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

come on you guys...get busy taking pics and getting them entered....
i am not entering because i am not guaranteed to win...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll go try and get a good pic, haven't entered in a few months, but I just got a new camerae.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

haha you can enter more than 1 but if i different people end up sending them in i will use the 1st one only


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

need more guys only have 4


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Also if anyone has any prizes for this month let me know as we all know sadly graceful has closed down shop and there are no prizes for this month now.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

only have 5 still guys


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Did you receive pics from me? I sent them today.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes Cking i got both


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm going to send you a pic by the end of this week for POTM so just wait. Deadline is the 30th right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yes joey, but there is only 1 space left


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok i have had a disater, my laptop broke so now i have to save all the images again, i dont have them all though, i know 1 of you emaild me the via my email adress who was that as i need theres again ?

heres who i have
Kcrunch
graceful
ohyesitsme
superfly
marinnesmith
zebra danio

who else have i missed?


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Cossie, sorry! A broken computer ia a fast way to mess up a day! How frustrating for you! I will re send anything I have sent to you previously.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks C-king, it was either wait till i get it back at the earliest is 4th feb or i try and use the home pc


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

SO resend our pics?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Only if u have sent me one and your name is not on thelist, I have yourss.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You forgot me. I pmed it to you last month because you wanted 2 and you were going to use my second.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

found yours bettaman 

Cking any luck?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

resent mine


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I put mine in the link so I guess you have it right ??


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yes i have yours 

i have 1 place left if anyone wants to enter and Cking i really need yours


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll get it to you by 5:00 EST


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

